# poulan chain saw starter Rope



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

hello guys

i'm new to the forums, and have been reading several threads but haven't come across the answer to a small problem i've been having....hope you guys can help me out some.

i have a poulan 14' inch chain saw i purchased a month ago to clean up some tree's on a new piece of property the wife and i have bought..

anyways the problem i have is the pull rope on the chain saw has gotten jammed twice with me on this 2 cycle nightmare while trying to start it.......and yes guys i've read the manual and know i shouldn't pull long strokes on this tiny rope...but i'm a big guy and i guess i don't judge my pull strength well on this thing...and i'm paying the price for it

so the first time it jammed (pull rope) i always thought myself to be a handy type guy tried to fix the rope myself...well this was my first lesson with a metal spring behind the pull rope gear in the starter housing.....this thing exploded out the plastic housing for the starter rope.....so after trying to rewind this metal spring by hand 100 times i gave up and took it to my local lawn mower shop....repair spring $15 bucks..

so today trying to do some yard work it happened again....so if this is going to keep happening to me i figured i better learn to fix this green thing myself lol.....so my question to you guys is......how do i rewind this spring and fix this myself....is there a special tool to rewing these springs....because it seems impossible to do it by hand.....and if there is a tool...and i hope to god there is....what is it called and where can i find one....lol

thanks for your help on this matter
cajun


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

just use a flat head screwdriver and hold down the parts you've already done, you'll probably need another person to help ya. if it jammed again its probably not the spring.


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

ok.....i got the rope to re-spool on the rope pulley from the spring tension...
after learning my lesson from the last time with the spring exploding from the pull rope pulley housing....i took a different approach this time...

i loosened the screw from the housing and had to take it completely out of housing this gave me enough play with the housing to jiggle it around without pulling it out of place for spring to explode again.....after a little movement....the spring caught and rewound the rope.....i hurried and put retainer screw back in....all is good it works again.....i'm kinda proud...i feel like i've saved myself a repair bill from the lawn mower repair shop........this forum is great....it gives me the courage to try and fix something myself...

maybe i'll send off for that small engine repair course after all.....lol

cajun


----------



## jaybird62 (Sep 28, 2006)

ah come on, its guys like you that put food on my table.lol :wave:


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

ahhhh jay.....i wouldn't want to take food from your table.....good thing we don't live in the same city....lol

cajun


----------

